# Paph. Delrosi 'Murray'



## John M (Jun 11, 2011)

I got this from Wendy a few years ago. I think it was a gift. Thanks Wendy! As is so typical of Delrosi, it did nothing for a long time. However, this past spring we had such miserable weather with so many dull days, out of necessity I got out of doing my regular watering routine. However, when that happens, there is always a few plants that get missed for too many times. This plant was one of them. I found it bone dry and feather light. Yikes! However, the shock made it do this; so, there was a silver lining to that near-death experience for this plant. 

I named it after my favourite cat of Wendy's. I keep asking for her to give him to me;:wink: but, she won't! So, I've stolen his name and put it on this plant.:evil:


----------



## Justin (Jun 11, 2011)

wow that is exceptional form and nice dark color too. i haven't given up faith my plants will bloom someday... they are huge plants, almost specimen size.


----------



## Marc (Jun 11, 2011)

I really apreciate this flower, seen it once in a greenhouse and was impressed by it. This one is even darker which I consider by attractive.

My available growing space is one of the reasons why I don't have this hybrid.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 11, 2011)

See, they DO bloom and ARE worth the wait (from a previous thread where someone bought a big ass plant that had no spent spikes). 

Murray is a good cat name, and okay for this Delrosi.  

Our cats are Scooby (cute & stupid) and Pickles (fat & sweet)- pretty good cat names too IMO.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 11, 2011)

That was well worth the wait! The colour is just fantastic! Murray is impressed.


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 11, 2011)

Very nice coloration!


----------



## John M (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone!



Ernie said:


> See, they DO bloom and ARE worth the wait (from a previous thread where someone bought a big ass plant that had no spent spikes).
> 
> Murray is a good cat name, and okay for this Delrosi.
> 
> Our cats are Scooby (cute & stupid) and Pickles (fat & sweet)- pretty good cat names too IMO.




I really like your cat names, Ernie! Wendy has a cat named "Itchy". :rollhappy: No wonder she never comes out from hiding!


----------



## Shiva (Jun 11, 2011)

Very nice deep colour. I think I'll try forgetting mine for a while.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 11, 2011)

Here's the namesake....Murray


----------



## John M (Jun 11, 2011)

What a handsome boy! Although the photo does not show it, Murray has the longest tail, relative to his body size, that I've ever seen! Plus, his fur is so glossy and soft!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 11, 2011)

Fantastic bloom!


----------



## e-spice (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful color and form!


----------



## emydura (Jun 11, 2011)

That is magnificent John. Lovely colour and fine shape. That is certainly worth the wait. 

David


----------



## Evergreen (Jun 11, 2011)

Gorgeous !


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 11, 2011)

That's perfect. I am jealous. I have one of these and it just sits there doing absolutely squat.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 11, 2011)

I bet Murray must be honoured to have his name as the clonal name...  Great Delrosi...I don't usually care for such parvi x multiflora but dang, you got me into them...


----------



## Leo_5313 (Jun 11, 2011)

I love the color! I have to find this one.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 11, 2011)

WOW! Fantastic color and very nice form too. I've avoided this one because the last thing I need is a shy blooming and large plant. But seeing yours makes me reconsider...


----------



## chrismende (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful flower! Now I want to see a picture of the cat!


----------



## chrismende (Jun 11, 2011)

Ah! I hadn't read all the responses when I fired off mine! Handsome guy, that Murray!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2011)

So that's the secret -- total neglect. I can probably do that for awhile next Winter...

What a beautiful flower -- the color is exceptional!


----------



## Howzat (Jun 11, 2011)

That is fantastic John. Should I give the same dry treatment to my Delrosi??. Already multi growths, I have been waiting for the last 4 years to see it blooms. The same as my Rolfeii (roths X bellatulum), 8years. Worst still is Cooksonii (roths X druryii), 10 years. There is got to be something that can trigger the blooming. Any advice???


----------



## John M (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks again everyone!

Howzat: I'd think that a dry shock will do your Delrosi and Rofeii some good. However, the Cooksonii is another story. I had one that was huge and lush. It was my nicest, most vigorous grower by far. I could NOT get it to bloom. I tried letting it go bone dry and staying that way for a month! I tried standing it in 2" of water for about 4 months! I tried under the bench, in the dark where ferns have trouble staying alive! I tried outside one whole summer, in full, unfiltered sunshine! I tried lots of fertilizer and no fertilizer too! It never even tried to bloom! I finally sold it at a meeting for $20 bucks as a 15 growth plant. Yes, I told the new owner my troubles and he put a smirk on his face and bought the plant. I used to have a smirk like that.....back when I thought I'd get it to bloom and impress everyone. I no longer wear that smirk on my face!


----------



## tenman (Jun 11, 2011)

Excellent; regal and stately as Delrosi should be.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 12, 2011)

I wasat a show this morning and one vendor had surprisingly large number of Delrosi, various sizes... Large multigrowth plants in hanging potswere going for $50, which made me kinda suspicious...None showed evidence of previous bloomings...


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow, Delrosi is a beautiful bloom!!!! (when not crippled) Jean


----------



## emydura (Jun 12, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> I wasat a show this morning and one vendor had surprisingly large number of Delrosi, various sizes... Large multigrowth plants in hanging potswere going for $50, which made me kinda suspicious...None showed evidence of previous bloomings...



Who was this? So did you get one? For 50 dollars it would be worth a punt. 

David


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice form and color. I have a couple of similar crosses, Stella Lim, etc, that are big and not blooming, maybe I'll try the "drying" technique too!


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 12, 2011)

emydura said:


> Who was this? So did you get one? For 50 dollars it would be worth a punt.
> 
> David



David, it was at the SAROC (South Australia Regional Orchid Club) show. Vendor was Johnston's Orchid Nursery in SA. they don't have a website, but I could give you their contact number from their business card if you like. No, I didn't get one. Delrosi is not really that high up on the wish list  I did get a couple of unusual things. Will put up a thread tonight..


----------



## Howzat (Jun 12, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> David, it was at the SAROC (South Australia Regional Orchid Club) show. Vendor was Johnston's Orchid Nursery in SA. they don't have a website, but I could give you their contact number from their business card if you like. No, I didn't get one. Delrosi is not really that high up on the wish list  I did get a couple of unusual things. Will put up a thread tonight..



PaphioBoy, did Nicky Zurcher have a sales booth there at the show?? Usually he had a variety of plants for sale.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 12, 2011)

Howzat said:


> PaphioBoy, did Nicky Zurcher have a sales booth there at the show?? Usually he had a variety of plants for sale.



No, Nicky wasn't there this time around... Les Nesbitt was there...


----------



## Bolero (Jun 13, 2011)

WOW! Very impressive.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 13, 2011)

Super flower, super job of flowering this tough hybrid John. If it were me John, I'd be looking up Mr. Smirky, get some big bucks out of him and run out buy more parvi hybrids that bloom every year!


----------



## Heather (Jun 13, 2011)

Soon as I saw this I figured Wendy's Murray had something to do with it!
Nicely done, John!


----------



## John M (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks all!



SlipperKing said:


> Super flower, super job of flowering this tough hybrid John. If it were me John, I'd be looking up Mr. Smirky, get some big bucks out of him and run out buy more parvi hybrids that bloom every year!



Using a Homer Simpson voice....."Mmmmmm, Parvi hybrids!"


----------



## NYEric (Jun 13, 2011)

Doh!


----------



## McPaph (Jun 14, 2011)

Looks really nice, John. Way to go on blooming it.


----------

